
North Korea finally moving onto Internet - dreemteem
http://news.techworld.com/networking/3226508/north-korea-finally-moving-onto-internet/?cmpid=TD1N1&no1x1&cmpid=sbycombinatorrplant
======
monkeygrinder
It would help if they had power too and maybe freedom of press

------
strawberryshake
I didn't realise it wasn't on the internet...

